# Awkward moments. What was yours?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mine was when my wife said: "Matt, do you remember when we had our dirty weekend in Brighton?"

There was an awkward silence until I said: "That's nice. But I have never been to Brighton with you."

There was a further period of awkward silence from my wife. She eventually said: "Oh. Sorry. That must have been ****" (_her then lover_.)



What was yours?


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

Reading this post.


Did you divorce or reconcile?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugh, that's really awful. 

Mine was over Thanksgiving. My WH and I were introduced to a guest at my Sister's home, she had the same name as POSOW, I smiled wide and said I "loved" that name! Watched my H squirm and go red.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh geez Matt...

Dark- he reconciled...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DarkHoly said:


> Reading this post.
> 
> 
> Did you divorce or reconcile?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are still together. Actually we just had a really nice evening, eating out.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ya had an awkward moment about a movie that she rented with OM and thought me and her were the ones that saw it.

Then there was a bar that was so much fun "didn't you fun the last time we were there" ..

"babe I have never been to that bar"


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

I did something similar. :smthumbup:

I started saying how the Moscow State Circus was not as good as last year, because they weren't using a live band.

Me, paraphrased: "Don't you remember? When we went to see it in X-ville, it was much better wasn't it?"

Her: "Er... You told me you couldn't get tickets for it. We haven't been to the MSC together."

Me: "Oh yeah, ahem. I meant a few years ago in Y-ville, before I knew you. Gosh I get so confused sometimes (avoid eye contact)".


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess because I'm on the other side (and I have a very dark sense of humor) making him squirm a bit makes me laugh a bit at times. It's not a happy laugh. But it's a relief to call him on it.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

this was the first moment I knew it was all up
vstbxw had a habit of labeling anyone she fancied gay in order to alay my fears and throw me off the scent

This, on a sunday morning drive to a car boot sale

Her "I'm going to a convention in July for work will need to stay over" 
Me "That'll be good" 
Her "Could do with another member of the team to help me" 
Me "Why don't you go with X he'll be handy" (Having been told he was gay) 
Her "Can't really - his wife won't approve" 
Me ....mmm! .......his wife !?

30 seconds of the most awkward silence 

Her (not quite screaming) "I know what you're thnking" 

:rofl:


----------



## X-B (Jul 25, 2013)

Was at a wedding a few weeks ago and the brides father was giving a speech. He said he wishes for the newlyweds to have a long happy marriage like ours. (cough,cough)


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

When my ex wife jumped on my back and tried to rip my face off as I was beating her OM to a bloody pulp. 

That was just about as awkward as it gets. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Having not one, but two ex BIL's show up at my parents' house when I was much younger to discuss my sisters infidelity / poor behavior, and having to excuse myself both times !

First time I was around 18 and normally would not have even been home at that time of day. Second time mid 20's and not even living home by then, but was just stopping by to say hi. Just bad luck that I was there either time !

Umm.. I can keep going. Was out partying with friends and ran into another ex-BIL who than saw me and wanted to talk all about how my sister (not either of the two mentioned above) was leaving him for another guy (which she was). He's a mountain of a man (and I'm not a small guy) and it was SOOOO awkward trying to talk to him like this. I had 4 much older sisters growing up, and he was like the big brother I never had. I was 19 at the time and of course had NO CLUE what the hell to say to him.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, lets see. Any reference to cheating during a tv show or movie. Last night when the couple on tv were getting it on in the back seat. Seem to be lots of awkward moments, but i usually make a snide comment about her. Cant wait for the holidays to be over.


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Honestly, right now, I'd say, mediation.. Where the mediator was just hammering into my SOON to be Ex about his girlfriend.. and how they

a. needed to slow down
b. were not likely to succeed
c. didn't even know each other
d. had a "thin and even shaky" foundation

The best was that D*uchebag was telling her how *our* relationship was similar in some regard and she shot back "Yeah, and look how THAT turned out!" (which I nodded my head) and he said, (I sh*t you not) "Well, it was good in the beginning"

That was a true :facepalm: moment right there.. Really? You're sitting in your DIVORCE MEDIATION defending our relationship b/c of it's similarities to your NEW relationship with your skank? 

I can't make this sh*t up.. I swear..


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow Matt, that really sucked. Hard to beat that one.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

browneyes74 said:


> Honestly, right now, I'd say, mediation.. Where the mediator was just hammering into my SOON to be Ex about his girlfriend.. and how they
> 
> a. needed to slow down
> b. were not likely to succeed
> ...


That sucks makes me think my overpaid lawyer is worth every cent.


----------



## DarkHoly (Dec 18, 2012)

What did you say? Or did you just look at her and let her stew?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Never done anything like call out my ex's name during sex or say we did this or that, when it was with my ex and I. Never has happened and my wifee hasn't done that either. Just one of the fortunate few I guess.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Mine was when my wife said: "Matt, do you remember when we had our dirty weekend in Brighton?"
> 
> There was an awkward silence until I said: "That's nice. But I have never been to Brighton with you."
> 
> ...


Nothing I have to offer could top this....


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

We were discussing renovating the kids' bathroom. She says we should get one of those curved shower curtain rods like they have in hotels.

She and I have never been to a hotel with one of those. :slap:

Our vacations are to a rental house at the beach or camping in a tent in the woods.


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Twice.

The day after dday I went to the bus stop to wait for my daughters school bus. Another parent was there talking about an incident earlier in the day in the neighborhood. Apparently the cops came and he said clothes and items were thrown out on the lawn. I made the comment "Hmm, someone must be a cheater" and the look on my wifes face was priceless.

Second was this weekend. It was the perfect storm of tv channel switching. First, a movie about Bonnie and Clyde. I dont know much about them, but apparently they got together when she cheated on her husband. Once they showed them in bed together, I changed the channel. The next channel over was a reality show, which used to be our favorite tv guilty pleasure, called Cheaters. This show is about a betrayed partner hiring some P.I's to follow their partner around to get evidence of an affair and confront them. Once the hidden cameras caught the sex, I had to change the channel.

So, 2 shows about infidelity, and finally I find something good. Rocky III. I'm watching it and then I get to the part where Rocky is once again doubting himself and Adrian picks him up with her motivational speech. Wow, how great it must be to have a wife like that. She wont let you fail, even when you want. Shes by your side through thick and thin. Wish I had a wife like that I said.

So, those 3 shows led to an awkward silence.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep. Wife wanted to argue with me one night about seeing such and such actor in this movie. I told her I hadn’t seen the movie. She argued that yes I had. We saw it in the theatre. Then went on to cover the plot, etc. Triggery, because I remember the movie and knew she saw it with the OM and not me. So I continued to adamantly deny ever seeing that movie. 

And she wouldn’t let it go; She started in on how I don’t remember anything... So I ripped her; “Why I haven’t seen that movie is because that was one of your dates and is on my ‘too triggery to watch’ list. That is my specific memory of THAT movie. THAT movie is about you screwing other men! It’s what I know about it!”... And she shut up.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Mine was when my wife said: "Matt, do you remember when we had our dirty weekend in Brighton?"
> 
> There was an awkward silence until I said: "That's nice. But I have never been to Brighton with you."
> 
> ...


her ex or affair guy?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DarkHoly said:


> What did you say? Or did you just look at her and let her stew?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me? I laughed. Well, what the heck else could I do? The expression on her face was what made me laugh.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> her ex or affair guy?


Affair guy. just to add to the comedy gold of the situation.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hawx20 said:


> Twice.
> 
> The day after dday I went to the bus stop to wait for my daughters school bus. Another parent was there talking about an incident earlier in the day in the neighborhood. Apparently the cops came and he said clothes and items were thrown out on the lawn. I made the comment "Hmm, someone must be a cheater" and the look on my wifes face was priceless.
> 
> ...


Well, our natural reaction -poor souls that we are!- is to think of cheating when clothes are tossed on a lawn.

However the only example of that I know of in real life was when a woman threw her husband's clothing out on the lawn.

Apparently he'd promised to tidy them up and put them away for ages. He didn't. so she chucked them out of the window!:rofl:


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How long did she actually cheat on you ?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> How long did she actually cheat on you ?


I can't remember, exactly. I blocked it out.  

2, maybe 3 months?


----------



## wonderif (Dec 5, 2013)

1. Meet a friend of hers she met while playing who gives me a funny look and who later says, "Oh, I thought you and [OM] were married."

2. Having FIL over and we are talking about a book. Subject of discussion goes onto the affair in the book and he is talking about affairs in general. Wife looks right at me for a few seconds with fear in her eyes. (FIL/MIL do not know.)


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree, I don't know that the OP's experience could be topped. And Racer, I feel your pain. After DD, my husband tried to get me to go watch the movie that he was used as his excuse (saying he was going to watch a certain movie with his work buddies). I kept telling him, no, I have no interest in seeing that movie. He was so obtuse until I had to finally spell it out for him.

Our akward moments are when I catch him singing songs about 'partying it up in Mexico' with wild happy abandon. Man, there seem to be a lot of them nowadays. I always have to look at him with that, 'Really?' look on my face. His affair took place while he was in Mexico. Sometimes I just wonder how he can be so clueless.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thor said:


> We were discussing renovating the kids' bathroom. She says we should get one of those curved shower curtain rods like they have in hotels.
> 
> She and I have never been to a hotel with one of those. :slap:
> 
> Our vacations are to a rental house at the beach or camping in a tent in the woods.



Maybe she saw it in a catalog? They used to call them hotel style rods in Frontgate?

Yikes it's crazy how everyday simple things can trigger us. Just serves to remind us it's always lodged firmly in your mind. Best you can do is try to move it to the back.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

hmmmm....

ME: Well if you enjoyed the flattery and attention why not leave it at that, why have sex with him?

WS: Because that's apparently what men need.

Very long embarrassed silence, very long....


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Not sure this fits exactly into this post. 

When my xw first started pushing for reconciliation she said she wasn't looking for an affair. I responded that she obviously wasn't looking to protect our family and marriage either. 

She then Said it just happened. I replied it just happened with your full consent. 

She said something along the lines of what was I supposed to do. I said honor your marriage vows. 

Silence followed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> I agree, I don't know that the OP's experience could be topped. And Racer, I feel your pain. After DD, my husband tried to get me to go watch the movie that he was used as his excuse (saying he was going to watch a certain movie with his work buddies). I kept telling him, no, I have no interest in seeing that movie. He was so obtuse until I had to finally spell it out for him.
> 
> Our akward moments are when I catch him singing songs about 'partying it up in Mexico' with wild happy abandon. Man, there seem to be a lot of them nowadays. I always have to look at him with that, 'Really?' look on my face. His affair took place while he was in Mexico. Sometimes I just wonder how he can be so clueless.



They can be SO clueless and it makes me wonder if they've changed or really examined it. 

Mine brought up us going skiing and skydiving. She was in the Olympic Trials for skiing and skydives. WTF I do know that about her. I told him if he wanted to get injured or take his life in his hands keep talking. No need to go to Aspen or jump out of a plane. For a smart man he is a moron!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> Maybe she saw it in a catalog? They used to call them hotel style rods in Frontgate?
> 
> Yikes it's crazy how everyday simple things can trigger us. Just serves to remind us it's always lodged firmly in your mind. Best you can do is try to move it to the back.


When I asked her where she'd seen them all she did was stand there with a deer-in-the-headlights look and shrugged her shoulders. She's a bright lady with a sharp memory. If it had been a catalog or a store display she would have offered some reasonable comment about seeing an add or pictures somewhere, even if she couldn't remember the precise catalog or exact store display.

This all happened before curved rods were really popular in most hotels. They had started showing up in the nicer business travel chains in the previous 5 years or so, but most hotels didn't have them yet. As a pilot I have seen the trends evolve in hotel decor, so I was aware.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thor said:


> When I asked her where she'd seen them all she did was stand there with a deer-in-the-headlights look and shrugged her shoulders. She's a bright lady with a sharp memory. If it had been a catalog or a store display she would have offered some reasonable comment about seeing an add or pictures somewhere, even if she couldn't remember the precise catalog or exact store display.
> 
> This all happened before curved rods were really popular in most hotels. They had started showing up in the nicer business travel chains in the previous 5 years or so, but most hotels didn't have them yet. As a pilot I have seen the trends evolve in hotel decor, so I was aware.


I figured you knew there was more to it. It just goes to show you how everyday things like a shower rod can trigger you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Several other posters have, to my mind, topped my original post. But this isn't a competition this is a: "Wow! Your spouse acted that dumb, too, huh?" kind of thread.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

workindad said:


> Not sure this fits exactly into this post.
> 
> When my xw first started pushing for reconciliation she said she wasn't looking for an affair. I responded that she obviously wasn't looking to protect our family and marriage either.
> 
> ...


The mind boggles....


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

kristin2349 said:


> I figured you knew there was more to it. It just goes to show you how everyday things like a shower rod can trigger you.


This was the first major gut punch for me. I was literally dizzy and felt ill.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thor said:


> This was the first major gut punch for me. I was literally dizzy and felt ill.



Sorry I am familiar with that feeling. I'm not far enough out that its faded.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, had one last weekend during the football game. Everyone is joking around, normal, and they show the players. One girl made those “oooh la la” sounds at one of the players. My wife concurred. And her uncle (who knows because I outed, though 5 years ago) said; “Well you know she (Mrs. Racer) has a thing for black d***.” (All her last round of AP’s were black). I froze, immediately triggered. She turned red. He was oblivious and probably forgot about that little thing just thinking he made a funny (he’s pretty dumb)....

And Mrs. Racer did her usual when she knows I trigger. Hide. Which led to the second awkward moment. Last night she ‘reminded me’ we were going over to her parents today at 2. This is the first I heard of this. She ‘reminded me’ that it was discussed during the football game. So, I ‘reminded her’; “Was this before or after you hid while I was triggering and doing everything I could to not go off?” .... Her; “Oh.. Yea... That.... Well we are going to my parents around 2....” (And hid again)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Racer said:


> Oh, had one last weekend during the football game. Everyone is joking around, normal, and they show the players. One girl made those “oooh la la” sounds at one of the players. My wife concurred. And her uncle (who knows because I outed, though 5 years ago) said; “Well you know she (Mrs. Racer) has a thing for black d***.” (All her last round of AP’s were black). I froze, immediately triggered. She turned red. He was oblivious and probably forgot about that little thing just thinking he made a funny (he’s pretty dumb)....
> 
> And Mrs. Racer did her usual when she knows I trigger. Hide. Which led to the second awkward moment. Last night she ‘reminded me’ we were going over to her parents today at 2. This is the first I heard of this. She ‘reminded me’ that it was discussed during the football game. So, I ‘reminded her’; “Was this before or after you hid while I was triggering and doing everything I could to not go off?” .... Her; “Oh.. Yea... That.... Well we are going to my parents around 2....” (And hid again)


To use a famous British expression, Bloody, bu**ering, f**king Hell!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

W just got a tattoo because our dog died, and was talking about a tat about her brother if he ever died. He's a Batman fan, so she said something about getting a batman image on her foot for him. 

I happen to know OM has a bat tattoo somewhere where most people don't see it. Maybe near his "unique c0ck" or on his "unforgettable ass" I dunno. 

I said, "You get any kind of bat tattoo and I'm walking the fvck out that door." The recognition light went on in her head. She's not often speechless. She apologized. 

Either she forgot (this the woman who says her memory is like an elephant's), or didn't think I knew. Either way, that would be an absolute deal breaker for me. 

Interesting how what could otherwise have been a bulletproof relationship can be so tenuous at times.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> *W just got a tattoo because our dog died,* and was talking about a tat about her brother if he ever died. He's a Batman fan, so she said something about getting a batman image on her foot for him.
> 
> I happen to know OM has a bat tattoo somewhere where most people don't see it. Maybe near his "unique c0ck" or on his "unforgettable ass" I dunno.
> 
> ...


Seriously? That sounds sort of odd. Or maybe it's just because I am foreign?


----------



## bigtone128 (May 1, 2012)

One of my awkward moments (actually I have two bad ones).
I used to watch the Maury Povich show which is constantly on spouses telling their other spouses they cheated on them.
Well one day I was watching it and I asked her to join me and she said "it is too negative and reminded her too much of real life." hhmm
Then she had this coworker who she used to call "two timer (his name). And one day I asked her about two-timer....and she said "He is not that bad of a guy" and when I asked her why her opinion changed of him....long silence....


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Fing long silence in my house, W likes a Brit film called love actually, well ever since we chose to R, I simply cannot watch it now as the mere thought of that poor woman who got a 
Joney Mitchell CD while OW got gold necklace and how she fronted him out at the school play really kills me, so tonight she wants to watch, I try to dodge and put something else on and she asked why we can't watch and then sat there for a looooong time very quiet after I spelled it out!

Also when confronted XW about having a fvcking orgy at the gym, the silence wss truly deffening!!!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Seriously? That sounds sort of odd. Or maybe it's just because I am foreign?


No MattMatt, I'm a bit puzzled about planning an "in case case of death tattoo" for a brother:scratchhead:

Perhaps I didn't get the spirit of the conversation I'm sarcastic and dark. But I'm not talking about a memorial type tribute to someone who is still amongst us unless they are on their way out and request something. I chalked my confusion up to one too may Christmas ****tails.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> No MattMatt, I'm a bit puzzled about planning an "in case case of death tattoo" for a brother:scratchhead:
> 
> Perhaps I didn't get the spirit of the conversation I'm sarcastic and dark. But I'm not talking about a memorial type tribute to someone who is still amongst us unless they are on their way out and request something. I chalked my confusion up to one too may Christmas ****tails.


Well, yeah. That's even more weird, isn't it?

We are not on the kocktails, we are drinking Port and eating mincepies!:smthumbup:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

dgykduyqing said:


> Mine was over Thanksgiving.


Oh!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

wranglerman said:


> Also when confronted XW about having a fvcking orgy at the gym, the silence wss truly deffening!!!


Wait...What??

I don't remember your complete story but did she confess to a PA?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

warlock07 said:


> Wait...What??
> 
> I don't remember your complete story but did she confess to a PA?


No not my Wife, it was my ex-wife from a long 10yr sexless and entrapped marriage, basically I lacked the knowledge of life and didn't know any better, she got pregnant and even though I had severe reservations about the relationship at the time she wouldn't discuss any other option than we keep the baby and be a family, made it clear I would never see my son ever again if I left so did what I thought was right, married her and took a job working away for the best money I could get, marriage got real bad but I stuck it out and actually got to a point of thinking "try harder it might work out?" and while I was trying to turn my marriage around I got tipped off and shown CCTV footage from the gym where she was a member having a gang bang with some weight lifters from the gym, she did all the things with "ALL" of them that she would never do for me!!!

I died inside right on the spot, walked there and then, how the hell could I stick around the town with these bozo's POSOMs walking around me.

Thought I was on an up and up when I met up with my wife after not being in contact for a couple of years, turns out women just have the capacity to rip a mans heart out and cleave it clean in two 

Another awkward silence beset us about a month ago, when she mentioned an email from her mother, checked the email accounts and it was in the forbidden account she is not allowed to use!!! A whole nights silence after I tore her a new one for going in that account without permission or notification!!!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Affair guy. just to add to the comedy gold of the situation.


Do you ever get angry or upset at your wife ?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> Do you ever get angry or upset at your wife ?


Often! Well, sometimes it is more frustration than angry.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

doubletrouble said:


> W just got a tattoo because our dog died, and was talking about a tat about her brother if he ever died. He's a Batman fan, so she said something about getting a batman image on her foot for him.
> 
> I happen to know OM has a bat tattoo somewhere where most people don't see it. Maybe near his "unique c0ck" or on his "unforgettable ass" I dunno.
> 
> ...



.....I'm more than just a little envious .....she realized the impact on you, and had the decency to apologize at causing a trigger. To my wife ...my triggering is an inconvenient annoyance...


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Using my WS's work laptop at home. While trying to log into my brother's hotmail account it opened straight into her secret Hotmail account.

After a lot of reading I asked her what the story was with her Hotmail account (without disclosing what I had read). She said....

"Hotmail? What is Hotmail?" - "I don't know what you are talking about, I don't know what Hotmail is!" LOL!!!!

and a little later after I asked her about this piece of scum, the classic....

ME: Did you f**k this bloke?

WS: "No!, we caught up for a coffee and I just pecked him on the cheek"

Word for word folks.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Gee, how could I forget the 2nd lie in that little exchange when the sh!t first hit the fan 8 months ago. Just slot this one in the middle of the other 2 lies. (3 strikes and you are out!). 

ME: "You don't know what Hotmail is?!"

WS: "No!"

ME: "You have no idea who this Hotmail account belongs to?"

WS: "No!!"

Then I quoted the Hotmail e-mail address name to her - her secret e-mail address only for her lover's eyes.

WS: "It's not mine. I've only been in the job a month. It would belong to the person I replaced. Someone else used this laptop before me you know"

ME: "But all the messages here are to you, they quote your name"

Silence

WS: "What the f**K are you doing! Why are you doing this?"


----------

